# Coccidia preventative



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

What do you use? And how often do you give it? How do you give it?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I use apple cider vinegar. About 1/2 to 3/4 cup per five gallons of water. The acidic level of the vinegar kills the cocci eggs, and does a really good job wiping it out. Not to mention it gives the goats a nice, shiny coat!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Isn't there something about the acid that causes the girls to make does instead of bucks? Or did I get that mixed up?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Randi- you are right, we did discuss that in a couple of topics.  Not a bad thing in my opinion!
Though it is not really a tried and true means of getting does! (Drats!)


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I think we'll at least try, especially if it will ward off the evil cocci!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Do they drink the water okay with the vinegar in it?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Most goats love it!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a few that don't like it. Just watch to be sure they are all drinking. 
Most of mine don't like molasses in their water either so. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Is the ACV proven as a cocci preventative? If it is that is great since I would prefer to use that as opposed to a drug but currently use Corid in the water as preventative. My kids also get the medicated feed but I am not sure they consume enough for it to work.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

hmm maybe I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am gonna try the ACV (GREAT to know!!) along with the deccox


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use DiMethox 12.5% as a preventative in kids...individual doses starting at 3 weeks old, I prefer to not medicate water or feeds because I just wouldn't know that each kid is getting what they need to help them and because I milk my does starting at 3 weeks fresh, I definately don't want them eating/drinking anything with a med in it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Apple Cider Vinager (make sure it's raw) has been used to help prevent coccidiosis in poultry for many many years. I'm not sure it's ever been proven other the "everyone" knows it works. It's one of those; it probably helps, it's probably not up to a large infestation, but it definately can't hurt. ACV is known to help digest calcium better, that's also a good thing. It also helps keep the water clean inhibiting algae growth. Many reasons to use it. 
The year I used it year round I had 9 doelings and 2 bucklings born. Since I want to see bucklings for packing, this could have been the vinager OR it could have been the does being contrary. Doe code ya know.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

nice to know....how much do you add to say a 5 gallon container?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

hmmm, I'd also be interested to know how much ACV to add to how much water. It stinks for me because I just converted to automatic waterers this spring so either I lug it again or I add it to the waterer and hope for the best.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hm wow! didnt know that about Apple Cider Vinegar. Suppose it is worth a try.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Sorry I'm a little retarded I just now saw where you say how much you add....lol I'm a little ditzy sometimes....

I have started adding it to the water to help with doe buck kid ratios to see if it works...I could use more does lol......and to see about coccidia prevention...my LGD *GP* loves it as well as the goats....smells awful to me, but hey if it works it works.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Same here, I found the amout of ACV. I didn't read all the posts.


----------

